

Oh-my-zsh gets big performance updates - robbyonrails
https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh

======
zosi
Since the story link is just to the project github page, here's a blog post
from the person who did the performance optimization talking a little more
about what he did:

[http://blog.patshead.com/2011/04/improve-your-oh-my-zsh-
star...](http://blog.patshead.com/2011/04/improve-your-oh-my-zsh-startup-time-
maybe.html)

Here's the exact pull request for that commit, with quite a bit of discussion
about why it's faster and why it was done the "wrong" way before:

<https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/pull/269>

Hope that helps anyone else who was curious about exactly what was changed!

------
dfischer
What does ZSH offer me that I don't already have with Bash? And really, what's
the most convincing part? Not just "cool" stuff?

~~~
ocharles
I'll admit upfront that bash may well be able to do the following, but what
sold me on ZSH is that by installing ZSH and then oh-my-zsh, I had a shell
that was doing things that no shell has ever done for me before:

* Fuzzy completion of paths: I now find myself typing things like: scr/mus_ser<tab> and having that expand to script/musicbrainz_server.pl. It feels very natural!

* Interactive tab completion: I now usually queue music with: nyxmms2 add /media/music/<tab><tab><tab> and I can now select an artist using my arrow keys from all the tab completions. This of course works anywhere that you can use completion (ie, filename completion).

* Corrective typing: If I make a mistake typing something, ZSH notices and asks me if I want to correct this: "mv moneyz.csv ~/backups" might say "Did you mean moneys.csv" (assuming moneyz.csv doesn't exist).

* Completion seems to work in so many more places. For example, I can use tab completion with scp and ssh and it completes paths on the remote machine. This is seriously useful.

Like I said, you might very well be able to do all this with bash and other
shells. But I don't have to worry about setting it up, because it's all just
done for me now.

------
robbyonrails
Switch to zsh today in honor of the royal wedding! ;-)

~~~
CJefferson
Care to point me to a good "Why you should use zsh, instead of bash" guide /
page?

~~~
jarin
I would recommend just taking a leap of faith and trying it out for a few days
(with oh-my-zsh, of course). If you're used to bash, you'll probably find zsh
very comfortable to use.

It's super easy to install if you're on a Mac and have homebrew installed
(just do `brew install zsh`), and oh-my-zsh has an uninstall command that will
switch you back to bash if you don't like it.

------
jh3
Just decided to install zsh and use this. My favorite thing so far is how the
titles of my screens changes automatically based on the directory I'm in or
the server I'm ssh'd into.

~~~
icco
That should be happening in Bash too...

------
saurabh
It really is way faster now. I had uninstalled it a few weeks back because
command+T would take around a second to be all ready, but now I reinstalled it
and I love it.

------
flippr
too bad there's no oh-my-zsh selfupdate

~~~
jarin
There is a secret undocumented update command:

    
    
      cd ~/.oh-my-zsh; git pull origin master

~~~
flippr
d'oh, could have thought of it. thanks

